# Ich hasse Premiere oder...



## Kruger-Brent (15. Februar 2012)

... hat jemand Antworten auf einfache Dinge!

Ich muss mich kurz als Umsteiger von FCP nach Premiere outen.

Leider verzweifle ich!
(Ja ich hab ausreichend gegoogelt und Online Hilfe Forum Adobe genutzt)

Doch wie kann man:

1.) Im Vollbild abspielen?
Ich meine echtes Vollbild kein Vergrößern des Previewbildes kein abspielen auf dem Externen Monitor einfach wie in Final Cut eine Tasten Kombination um auf der Gesamten Fläche des Bildschirmes das video zu schauen.

2.) Film Exportieren?
Warum kann ich nicht EINFACH Exportieren 
und zwar in der Einstellung wie mein Original File (oder die Sequenz)?
Ich nutze als Quelle ein Mov und möchte nicht ein Mpeg file?
Ja ich hab mir Einstellungen nachgebaut doch dann exportiert der Ewig dran!
Einfaches zusammen Kopieren wie in FCP... 

Wer hat ähnliche Probleme? Oder noch besser echte Lösungen?

Thanks!


----------



## chmee (15. Februar 2012)

zu 1.)
echtes Fullscreen Nein, lediglich maximized - deutsche Tastatur [SHIFT]+ü

zu 2.)
http://www.dvxuser.com/V6/showthrea...xport-Self-Contained-Movie-quot-from-Timeline
Du bist nicht der einzige Ex-FCP-User, der sich wundert. Und auch ich möchte manchmal einfach "Film speichern ohne Reencoding". Der Ansatz in Premiere ist anders. Wenn Projekt/Sequenz passend zum Rohmaterial eingestellt ist, im Export-Encoder auch die passende Wahl gemacht wird (Exporteinstellungen-> Häkchen bei entspricht Sequenzeinstellungen), wird Premiere auch nicht re-encoden.

mfg chmee


----------



## Kruger-Brent (18. Februar 2012)

Hi chmee,

danke für Deine Antwort.

Das fullscreen  gibt ein Dickes Minus! den Schift Ü hatte ich auch schon und das macht ja keinen sinn!
Das mit der Passenden Sequenz zum Material ist auch nicht so einfach!

Denn was gibt es besseres wenn ich IRGEND ein Material in eine leere Sequenz ziehe und er mich fragt " soll ich die Einstellungen des Clips übernehmen! Es ist unmöglich immer genau die gleiche Einstellung zu finden für dein ausgangs material. Vor allem wenn du aus unzähligen quellen Material bekommst!

Die 2 Wichtigsten Funktionen sind nicht verfügbar in Premiere also umsteigen Lohnt sich absolut nicht, vielleicht ist Final Cut X doch nicht so schlecht!

Danke
Kruger


----------



## chmee (18. Februar 2012)

Deinen Unmut kann ich Dir nicht abnehmen  Tatsächlich nennst Du aber ein Beispiel, wo auch FCP reencoden muß - wenn es verschiedene Videos mit verschiedenen Specs sind, geht einfaches Speichern ja auch nicht.

zu 1.) Ein zweiter Monitor hilft  Und ist nicht soo selten in diesem Geschäft.


mfg chmee


----------



## Kruger-Brent (3. März 2012)

hey...

Ja so ein Monitor ist ja Prall! Aber wenn du am Laptop Arbeitest und schnell ne Preview sehen willst... 
Geht's nicht! Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer FCP 7 version, und mittlerweile ist es mir auch egal ob ich die zu Kaufen finde oder nicht


----------

